# Photos of your jump standards!



## Kate354 (Mar 14, 2009)

What's a jump standard?


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

The two upright post things on the sides of your jumps, they hold the pole up 

I don't have any pictures of ours, but I have thought of some crazy ideas for some lol.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

I like that one. Like the colors.


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you make any yet?
These ones are really simple - my fiance made me this jump since the barn I ride at doesn't have any, his firth time making one. I'm sure they will get better.

Probably cost us $15 in lumber.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

We have black and white ones much like madisonfriday's for schooling.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

madisonfriday said:


> Did you make any yet?
> These ones are really simple - my fiance made me this jump since the barn I ride at doesn't have any, his firth time making one. I'm sure they will get better.
> 
> Probably cost us $15 in lumber.


The ones at my barn are the same as these. They are really cheap and easy to make, and you can move them around easily.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

You can check out the photos that I just posted here for a few from my barn. 

Here are two photos where you can see a few more. I really like the horse shoe one, it's cute!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

dynamite. said:


> The ones at my barn are the same as these. They are really cheap and easy to make, and you can move them around easily.


 
Plus in smaller rings you can fit in more jumps and still have room to flat.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i use barrels


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

some of these are really cool. Keep them coming!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I really like the horse shoe!


----------

